# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Ми-24В 1:72 Звезда сборка из коробки.

## fsl

Собственно,просто собранная модель почти из коробки,кое что добавлено,проклепан,но только то что идет наружной клепкой,вариант тот что дала Звезда.

----------


## fsl

Еще несколько фото.

----------


## Марат

Великолепная модель и мастерская работа. Как настоящий.

----------


## Nazar

Сергей, я тебе уже на скейле сказал, отличная модель, выше всяких похвал.
Пиши статью :Wink:

----------


## fsl

Володя спасибо.

----------


## kfmut

Красивый винтокрыл! Очень понравился окрас и представление модели на фото, как живой!

Можно крупный снимок кабинки? Мне интересно как дека смотрится на панельках. "Звезда" в этот раз дала деку без цветной подложки на пульты, должно хорошо смотрется без всякого АМ, и с замесом цвета под деку не надо париться.

----------


## fsl

Кабину я спецом не фотал,есть только в процессе,подложки нет,это я накрашивал Модел мастером из новой серии как раз для кабин есть цвет.

----------


## kfmut

Спасибо! Смотрится более чем достойно, зря "звезду" по этому поводу ругают...

----------


## alekom

Ё.П.Р.С.Т. Вот и деки?!! Травло со смолой и не нужно...
Модель просто супер..!!

----------


## Kasatka

Сережа, отличная модель получилась! Мастерская работа! =)

----------


## Jean-Philippe

A perfect build for a perfect model.  :Smile:

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Класс, Сергей! Что то на Скейле прохлопал...

----------


## Андрей-Воронеж

супер!!!!!!!!

----------


## fsl

http://scalemodels.ru/modules/myarti...ryid_3336.html Благодаря Володе Nazar появились мои замечания по моделе,там есть ответы на вопросы, которые задавались по постройке.

----------


## Pepelatz

Прекрасно!
У меня уже собран Ми-24 старой версии (Италовский), вряд ли на новый себя подниму, трафареты для амеб - это та ещё возня.

Вот бы Миг-29 так же сделали роскошно...

----------


## Холостяк



----------

